# New Rod, But What Reel?



## atxjess (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to fish everyday when I was little with a zebco 33 and a fly rod and recently got back into it. I bought a zebco 33 to go with a emmrod packer rod. But the zebco broke after only a few cast. And after a little research I found out zebco outsourced to china in 2006. The rod is really short and made out of steel but designed to cast as well as a 6ft rod. So my question is how can I get a reel the same quality as a old zebco 33?


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 15, 2012)

Same quality as a zebco 33,thats a tough one.Why not take that zebco back where ya bought it, broke after only a few casts, you say. I'm guessing you are limited to a closed face spinning reel. Have not used one of those in about 40 years. See them all the time at garage sales.
Tim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2012)

If that is what you are looking for - get a Made in USA Zebco

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZEBCO-33-SPINCAST-REEL-MADE-IN-USA-GOLD-ORANGE-BANDS-48615-/110896597003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d1f3c80b#ht_824wt_1139


----------



## atxjess (Jun 15, 2012)

Already checked garage sales, no dice. But didn't think of ebay that looks like a great idea. Thanks for the help. Hopefully my next post will include pics of a lunker. :lol:


Here's two pics of bass I caught when I was little on the fly rod.


----------



## atxjess (Jun 21, 2012)

So it seems a lot of people have had trouble with the new Zebcos and a few others. So I got a few broken old reels from my grandad and was able to fix them. I also bought two reels on ebay and I'm gonna start reconditioning them and reselling them not so much for profit but to make them avalable for anglers wanting vintage quality. I think I have a new hobby.


----------



## azekologi (Jun 25, 2012)

I know that a lot of guys aren't, but I'm a Shimano guy. I have a Sedona Series spinner and a Solstice Spinner. Good reels, no problems and they're both about 3-4 years old. They're both in the $100-$140 range.

I don't have one, but I like the Curado (?) and Crucial (sp) Shimano baitcasters...they're on my list.

Couldn't give you any advice on closed face...haven't used those since I was a kid.


----------



## heavyduty (Jul 7, 2012)

Check out this site:
https://jeffstackleboxblog.blogspot.com/
Jeff sells Emmrods and has a reel called a Qualia MuL 10. He would answer any questions you may have.
HD


----------



## DanMC (Jul 7, 2012)

Forget Zebco...look at St. Croix (Made in US...or North America :lol: #-o (Mexico  )...or Eagle ,also US made...or maybe a G Loomis (US made owned by Shimano) or a made in China Shimano Cummara paired with a Shimano Sahara  end of story.
Dan


----------

